# 55 gallon setup plan.... opinions?



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just wanted some other thoughts on this plan. Am I asking for problems? Should it be o.k? What would I need to change / modify / remove?

55 gallon tank. 2 filters moving about 650 gph.

1 pair (m/f) Black Calvus
5 or 6 Neolamp Tretocephalus (5 bar cichlid)
4 Neolamp Pulcher (daffodil's)
4 Juli. Regani
3 Synodontis Lucipinnis

Thanks

Boomr


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi. Tangs are a little different than Malawi, in that they are more territorial and need more space. I have a 100 gallon with Calvus, Julies Regani and Cyps. It seems cramped for them in the 100. And, I have Juli babies coming out of my ears...lol. Calvus would be fine in the 55, Julies also (esp. smaller species). I have heard the Trets are difficult as well as the Daffodils. IMO, they would be too aggressive. What about some shellies or smaller cyps or paracyps to round out your tank? Good Luck, and keep us posted with plenty of pics!


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Other than the trets, your species list looks okay. I'd look into a much larger tank if you're set on them.


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey - I'll second the advice of Florida Girl. From your list, I would drop the Trets and Daffodils for sure. Both have reputations as being extremely aggressive once they reach sexual maturity.

The key with Tangs is providing appropriate territory--size and type--for each fish. In a 55, from the list you have I would probably stick with two small rock dwellers (calvus, julies) and either one species of shell dwellers (multies, similis etc.) or one open water fish (non-jumbo cyps - although a 55 maybe too small for them).


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Double post...


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

O.K. so get rid of both the Tret's and Daffodils?? That doesn't leave much. I have no interest in Shellies or Cyps. I want to do the Tret's for sure. What is the problem with them? Too aggressive? Towards each other or other fish? I'm pretty sure calvus and juli's can handle themselves, right?
Are these opinions from your experience in keeping these fish together or just based on what you've read?
I don't care about breeding so if fry get eaten, they get eaten, big deal. And if the fish don't breed I don't really care about that either.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Trets are know to kill everything in the tank when they breed, often including each other. I do not have experience with this, nor would I try it to gain the experience just so I could testify. :thumb:

Based on the experiences of others, I will include a single tret in my 72" community. You might want to do a search so you can read the same experiences of people with trets that I have read.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Trets would give you a problem.

Your tank is quite small for all the rock dwellers in there. Pick 1 group, possibly 2 but with clear define area for each group and aim for not more than a pair in the future for each group.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

So what if I kept the pair of calvus, 4 juli's, anf the tret that I already have in that tank (they leave each other alone), and don't add any more tret's. Could I then add 4 daffodils?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

you dont seem to get the point that everyone is telling you.
trets and daffodils cause trouble. trets have nasty towards other fish and single daffodils are alright. if any of the 4 pair up, your tank could be in big trouble. you dont know how nasty these fish are once they spawn. 
have you considered anything less aggressive?
xenos? paracyps? caudopunctatus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I have also read that daffodils will kill everything in the tank but the breeding pair when they breed. Then the pair populates the tank with their fry which are tolerated. But they are best in a species tank.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a single Brichardi in the tank that I told you about. It is mean!!!! I can't imagine what a breeding pair would be like! This one will be rehomed soon, if it doesn''t calm down. You might be able to keep one of each species, if you want a few more fish. I've only heard of this being done, and have seen some ugly hybrids from the mix. If you want lots of fish and activity, IMO go with mbuna! Obviously, you can do what you want. People here try to keep others from making mistakes that we alreeady have. But....if you like to learn the hard way...the fish and your wallet will suffer.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

awright


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Boomr - Ultimately the decision on what to put in your tank is your own and the opinions you get in a public forum are just that, opinions. That said, we're just trying to help you have a successful and enjoyable experience with Tanganyikans, which I personally find to be the most interesting of all African cichlids! The last thing we want is to have you fishing out dead or stressed fish from your tank after all the hard work, time and money it took to set it up.

Trets have a really bad reputation. I've heard that one may work on its own in a community, but multiple trets can wreak havoc on a tank. Buyer beware.

Daffodils dominate their tanks. A breeding pair will make life difficult or impossible for other fish. That said, species aquariums can be very nice.

Keep in mind that even though it maybe working now, once fish start to hit maturity, the situation can deteriorate very quickly.

In the end, it's up to you. Best of luck.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

One of the things to keep in mind is that there is a major difference between substrate spawning cichlids, and most mouthbrooders. Mouthbrooders will defend a spawn site, for long enough for them to spawn, and even then it isn't very large.

Fish such as Neolamprologus pulcher (daffodil), or Neolamprologus tretocephalus will defend 2 - 3 meter cubed areas when they spawn. N. pulcher defend this territory permanently, while trets just until the fry swim away. Suffice to say, that these fish will try and defend a similar territory in the aquarium, but most of us don't have tanks even close to their natural wild territories.

Another thing to keep in mind, is that the Synodontis will attempt to eat any eggs/fry that they can, and will disturb spawn sites of cichlids. Typically their addition means the cichlids are not particularly happy.

If you are looking for an addition to the aquarium, to the Alto's and Juli's, I would consider Neo. caudopunctatus.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I tried to keep a community tank containing a single species of up to 12 different fish. It got very boring


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Neolamprologus Marco said:


> I tried to keep a community tank containing a single species of up to 12 different fish. It got very boring


That makes no sense, but whatever.

Maybe I wasn't clear. I already have the pair of calvus, the 4 juli's, the 3 synodontis, and the lone tret in the 55. Have been for a long time. They are all fine. There is some peacocks and haps in there as well, but I'll be moving all those to my 180 when it is set up. 
I know a guy that breeds Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow", could I add those to the 55?

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both Multies and Fogelhund have suggested Lamprologus Caudopunctatus. The Victorians you suggest are aggressive and may not be a good mix with Calvus.


----------



## shmagu (Dec 22, 2003)

Just curious, what are the major differences between caudopunctatus and multifasciatus? I am planning on having a 55 with transcriptus, multifasciatus, synos, and praecox. I saw my supplier also has the caudopunctatus and was wondering which would be preferred in this setup...caudopunctatus or multifasciatus. Also, I was warned not to keep calvus with shellies and have decided to go with the praecox. Good idea or not?


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Boomr99 said:


> Neolamprologus Marco said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to keep a community tank containing a single species of up to 12 different fish. It got very boring
> ...


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i didt get that, how does it not make sense?
he likes fish that interact with each other, some kind of family or breeding. single fish will just stake out a territory and defend it. they will swim, do stuff but he likes different things. he sees fish from a different point of view then yours. we're just giving you opinions, you're the one that makes the choice.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

play nice. Watch the choice of words...

You ask for suggestion and people do just that. Take the good and leave the bad.


----------

